# not-so hypothetical question



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

so i would like your guys' opinions as i am a little out of my territory. my girlfriend is about to move into an apartment complex that is not the greatest. if she is willing to learn to shoot, safely handle, and have a firearm in her apartment then ill probably pick something up for her. however, there are several issues on which i need your advice. obviously a handgun would be best but shes not old enough to own one. that leaves rifles and shotguns. i really am only familiar with pistols. another issue is that shes tiny. she is about 5 foot 3 maximum, with an average build. so what would you guys suggest? im thinking something with as little recoil as possible seeing as how she is so small. BTW, the apartment does not ban firearms.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I would get a 20 ga tactical pump shotgun. Easy to operate, plenty of power, and can hold 6-8 rounds depending on the capacity. The sound of pumping a shotgun is enough to scare any intruder away. Remington 870 would be my suggestion


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

Obviously a handgun is not an option if she is not 21, so you probably have three choices; 1). A shotgun (12 gauge would probably be the best course of action); or 2). Some type of pepper spray. Very effective at a good distance and will work on most individuals unless they are under the influence of PCP or some other drug that gets the adrenaline up; and/or 3). Some type of taser device. Not sure of the age restrictions and/or whether citizens can own this, but it may be an option. Your best best would be to go and consult with a police department. In most cases you will find an officer that will work with you on personal protection and the law. Not sure if you're from Ohio, so this varies from State to State.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

silverbullets said:


> I would get a 20 ga tactical pump shotgun. Easy to operate, plenty of power, and can hold 6-8 rounds depending on the capacity. The sound of pumping a shotgun is enough to scare any intruder away. Remington 870 would be my suggestion
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i thought of this as a possibility. the smaller the gauge the better. guess i should have mentioned that we do live in ohio lol. i was also thinking about a rifle that shoots pistol calibers. i know they exist but dont know if they are worth the time of day.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I have several aunts and uncles that are LEO's and as far as home defense, they all suggest a shotgun with bird shot. (I believe that is the official fbi suggestion too) The 20 gauge sounds like the best advice to me soo far. Especially in an apartment... Bird shot is less likely to pass thru walls into the neighbors unit:thumbup:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

No matter how stupid, cracked up, smoked out, drunk or high a criminal they all speek the same language; in their language "get the f out" sounds just like a shotgun when you rack it.

Nobody mistakes that sound. Birdshot is best to minimize blow thru to a neighbor as well, just saying. I got hit with rock salt from better than 20 yards when I was a teen (and by mistake) and it knocked me down. Birdshot from within 21 ft will take anyone off their feet!

Also, I would suggest getting some pepper spray. To be sure that it works better than expected I have a suggestion. Go to a camping store and buy bear deterrant. Its like pepper spray for bears but when used on humans it will fog them and douse them in a horrible amount of spray, and it will incapacitate them quite easily!



Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

LIke stated above, A tazer and some pepper spray? Does she want a gun? Its not clear from your post. I would ask her what she thinks she'd be comfortable with first.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> LIke stated above, A tazer and some pepper spray? Does she want a gun? Its not clear from your post. I would ask her what she thinks she'd be comfortable with first.


i take her shooting sometimes and she is becoming more comfortable with firearms. no matter what i think is best, in the end its up to her. so as far as firearms, sounds like 20 gauge is best. pepper spray or a tazer are also a possibility. suprisingly i hadent thought about those options. i guess its because i have carried concealed for so long, im not used to thinking in terms of less than lethal


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

If see uses that pepper spray in an enclosed space its going to probably effect her and anybody them comes to her aid also. I would suggest she pick a different place to live also.

A shotgun is the best bet if she is willing and able to use it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Gills63 said:


> If see uses that pepper spray in an enclosed space its going to probably effect her and anybody them comes to her aid also. I would suggest she pick a different place to live also.
> 
> A shotgun is the best bet if she is willing and able to use it.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


as with the firearm, her living there was not MY choice lol. its mostly punk kids from what i understand. the only violent crime they had was some random guy started shooting into random apartments a few months back. i guess i cant hold that against the apartment because it really could happen anywhere. However, the apartment owner then changed the name so when someone looked the complex up online the shooting wouldn't be connected to them. THAT is shady and i do hold that against them. unfortunately i didnt find out about the name change until AFTER the lease was signed. had i known the old name, i would have known about the shooting.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I wonder if that would be grounds to get out of a lease.. Eek.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Totally agree with the comments of others in that a pump action 20 Gage would be a great home defense weapon for her. 12 may be too much and a 410 lacks some knock down power. Much better than a hand gun anyways. Easy operation and you don't need to be a good aim. Plus you're not blowing holes through the neighbors house either. Really all that's necessary in most cases if you hear someone break in is to pump the gun (only sound in the world like it) If that doesn't work shoot the ceiling or floor away from you depending on rooms above or below you. That way nobody dies and the intruder is long gone. Not my preferred method but I'm talking about women or anyone not in the killing bizness


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I agree with the 20ga.and the bear spray.But the 20 should already be chamberd.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Teach her to use one of your pistols. Store the one she likes at her apartment.

Just because she cannot own one until she's 21 doesn't mean she can't use one to protect herself.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

silverbullets said:


> I would get a 20 ga tactical pump shotgun. Easy to operate, plenty of power, and can hold 6-8 rounds depending on the capacity. The sound of pumping a shotgun is enough to scare any intruder away. Remington 870 would be my suggestion
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I would also go this route


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree with the 20 ga...but lets be clear about the bird shot...mini maxi Turkey Loads 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

How about a security system? That would give some protection to the apt when no one was there.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

silverbullets said:


> I would get a 20 ga tactical pump shotgun. Easy to operate, plenty of power, and can hold 6-8 rounds depending on the capacity. The sound of pumping a shotgun is enough to scare any intruder away. Remington 870 would be my suggestion
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


this would be my suggestion also. but i say leave the bird shot in the store. if it goes so far as to needing to shoot somebody then your going to want them to go down and hopefully stay down. i say go with double 00 buckshot. then if she ever does have to shoot someone hopefully it will take them down.

and like has been said before sometimes just the sound of chambering a round in a shotgun will scare most people off. but bird shot is very small pellets and very light and are made to really scatter out. where 00 buck is a larger heavier pellet and most if not all of them are going to hit your target at close range. and most walls are going to stop them.

my wifes brother and his wife were high one night and fighting. they had a 12 ga single shot with no#6 shot. she shot him in the leg and he kept coming, she tried to shoot him again but it was a glancing shot, some shot hit his face and shoulder, he kept coming, then she shot him point blank in the stomache and this stopped him. he almost died but did survive. he lost his leg and part of his intestions.

i say go with a tactical 20 ga with 00 buckshot. just my opinion. the tactical 20 should have a shorter barrel than a standard 20. and a pump is just a better choice than an auto in my opinion for home safety.
sherman


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Pepper spray is expensive, compared to wasp spray and wasp spray is just as effective, out to 25 ft...on most brands.

I agree with the shotgun suggestion too. Just make sure it's stocked, not a pistol grip only model. You'd be surprised of the amount of people that can't properly handle the recoil from a shotgun with only a pistol grip. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bonemann said:


> Teach her to use one of your pistols. Store the one she likes at her apartment.
> 
> Just because she cannot own one until she's 21 doesn't mean she can't use one to protect herself.


Great idea!

Also while the use of the sprays having an effect on her is valid she also has the ability to know it's going to happen and can take precautions.

As far as the caliber of a shotgun get what's comfortable. There is not a single person on this site or otherwise that can say they can take a .410 PDX self defense round and still follow through with any plan other than maybe getting help! If they survive it. Thinking that you need buckshot or slug or no less than a 20ga. is macho, but a myth. 

We're talking about an apartment, with the longest shot being down a hallway or across a room so what, 15 to 20ft? Plus if the fisrt shot misses she needs to be comfortable and confident enough to reload and respond quickly. 

On a side not I would teach her to fire in groups of 2 at the least but over all to shoot until the threat has ended.

Just my 2c, spend it where you like......

Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i didnt realize that the pistol option was open for me. that may be the route i take.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

IGbullshark said:


> i didnt realize that the pistol option was open for me. that may be the route i take.


http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2923.21

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2923.211

Read those, then make the best decision you can.


----------

